# Sudden Crashing



## jyoder (May 18, 2010)

Something strange happened during my ride today. I was about 12 miles into a 25 mile ride when I took a 5min break to eat a Cliff bar and take in the scenery. Up until that point I felt great and my legs felt strong. When I started to ride again it was like I had nothing left in my legs at all. Even small climbs were a struggle. As soon as I began to exert myself my legs would just give out. Has this happened to anyone else. Could it be due to a reaction by body had with the Cliff Bar?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you eat a cliff bar before the start? If not give that a try. It is hard to tell what went wrong, but you were likely low on glucose and when the activity stopped, you body went into recovery mode. 

As for this happening to me, sort of. My legs will feel a bit heavy if I take a long break where I am still, but they come back to life with a little massage and time back on the bike. For this reason, my breaks tend to involve standing and moving around.


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

i always eat a clif bar and a stinger waffle about a hour before i ride, keeps me going for 30-35 miles easy, and try some muscle pharm assult powder about a half scoop with 16 oz of water 30 min before u ride and have some fun !!


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

dabeetereater said:


> some muscle pharm assult powder about a half scoop with 16 oz of water 30 min before u ride and have some fun !!


Oh god. I've got a huge stash of samples of that Assault stuff. It makes my skin burn and my hair stand on end!


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

I bet you had run out of stored muscle glycogen. It lasts around 90 minutes if you don't replenish it by eating while riding. If you hadn't stopped for the break, you probably would have felt the same "crash" you experienced. I bet that once the cliff bar had time to digest and get into your system, you started to feel a little better. 

If I'm riding hard, training, or racing, I eat gel regularly throughout the ride, like every 15-20 minutes. I also eat a good meal 2 hours or so before riding. Hope this helps!


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

It take awhile for Cliff bars to metabolize, so if you're looking for an immediate boost, that won't happen. I eat as I go, before I feel tired, wasted or hungry. Think fuel.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep, you BONKED right at your snack break. Adding a slow-digesting, sugary snack on a depleted stomach and drained muscles is a recipe for insulin-induced food coma. A can of Coke would have pepped you up much quicker.


----------



## dreadpiratestephen (Feb 12, 2012)

Eat those Gu or Clif Gel shots things. Changed my life. I used to bonk and cramp WAY more often, i was blown away at the effect of more appropriate nutrition.

I like the caffeinated ones, and they taste good too...


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Aim for 5g of carbs per lb of bodyweight per day and 0.5 g of carbs per lb of bodyweight per hour you are out on the pedals.

Aim to drink enough that your urine is clear and at least every 2 hours.

EASY.

Ever since following this I stay 'race cut' all year long for the last 11 years.


----------



## jessebs (Sep 24, 2012)

I second the Gu statement before (also hammer gel has been recommended to me). It tends to tkae about 5 minutes to kick in, where as bars take much longer and help w/ sustained energy.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not a nutritionist and don't claim to really understand exactly how blood sugar levels work in the body but I have learned a few things about myself and fueling. If I eat something sugary 30-45 prior to a ride I can pretty much plan on feeling like total crap about 30min into my ride. My energy level will drop and I will get very weak and shaky to the point I have to stop riding. If I were to eat that same thing 15-20min prior to my ride then I will usually have an excellent ride. Also if I "stop" during my ride and eat something sugary as the OP did I will experience the whole weak/shaky episode if I don't get back on the trail within 10-15min or so.


----------



## twestengineering (Jul 22, 2008)

*Reactive Hypoglycemia*

I have the same problem. There are a couple tests that your doctor can run. It's nothing serious, but makes long rides difficult. Cliff Bars and Hammer products are the worst for me, but anything that you eat with a high glycemic index may affect you. Check out the wiki link below.

I can suggest some fueling strategies if necessary.

Reactive hypoglycemia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

